# travelling to Spain



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

: :roll: Hi we are off, hopefully to Benicassim in mid-December for 3 months BUT my husband has just come out of hospital having had a heart attack & had a stent put in & as I don't drive (athritis stops me) I was thinking a nice couple to travel down with would be good & a comfort 'Just in Case'!
We usually use aires in France with electricity on the way down taking 3 or 4 days staying at either Argeles or Collioure the night before we cross into Spain & go all the way down to Benicassim in one. We only use the motorway to skirt Barcelona & generally use the N340. We have never tried any other way but would be prepared to try if accompanied. Our motorhome only has a 1.9 engine and isn't exactly wonderful on steep hills!!
We live in Hampshire and travel Dover to Calais as we use Sea France carnet tickets. If this interests anyone that either hasn't been before or who has a wealth of experience in travelling to Spain please get in touch with us. Rosie & Mike (ROSMIC)


----------

